# Best Place to Buy Tires



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello,

Is there any place on the net where you can buy 8N front tires at a great price? 4.00 x 19.00 size

Or does shipping make it not cost effective.


Thanks,

Tau44


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hi not sure about that specific size.. but i purchased AG tires for my GT at ceder rapid tires.. their price And shipping was still cheaper than buying locally..


ceder rapid tires


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

There is a place on ebay that seels off-brand tractor tires for a real good price. The name is Tucker tire, I have never got anything from them, but the prices are real good.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I have heard real good things about Tucker Tire on E-bay. I have known several people who have ordered tires and been very happy.

As for cost effective I have yet had to put a set of tires on a tractor. Everyone I have bought has had a new set on them. So I dont know what a set goes for.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

I bought a set of front tires for My Cub from Tucker-Tires and am pleased with both their service and the quality of the tires. For 2 new tires (with-tubes) it cost $60.04 total delivered to My door Fed-Ex. My local tire shop wanted $120 + tax for the pair (without-tubes). pair


----------

